# WECA apprenticeship



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi I’m interested in the WECA apprenticeship. I’m looking into getting into the commercial program. Has anyone gone through the program ? Any information on Entry tests? Are they long test ? Was it difficult ? I purchased the books they suggested to study and I’m wondering what to expect whenever i get called up for the testing dates! Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

i applied but never got a chance to take the test, i heard there's also a color blind test


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

M.A.R said:


> i applied but never got a chance to take the test, i heard there's also a color blind test


Why didn’t u get the chance to take the test? Are u currently a ET or an apprentice ? I really want to get my foot in the door in the Electrical trade


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Hi BVal24,

I am an instructor for WECA and I can tell you that the test is not hard as long as you study the suggested material and its done on a computer so it doesn't take too long. When you get called plan on spending the whole day with us.:smile:


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Mouser said:


> Hi BVal24,
> 
> I am an instructor for WECA and I can tell you that the test is not hard as long as you study the suggested material and its done on a computer so it doesn't take too long. When you get called plan on spending the whole day with us.


 thank you i appreciate it! I already started studying the material. I want to be sure I’m prepared!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

BVal24 said:


> Why didn’t u get the chance to take the test? Are u currently a ET or an apprentice ? I really want to get my foot in the door in the Electrical trade


i heard back from IBEW first


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh damn that’s what’s up! Hows the entry test for the IBEW? I just applied for WECA first. I do want to apply for the Union but i just need to gather my Hs transcripts!


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

M.A.R said:


> BVal24 said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn’t u get the chance to take the test? Are u currently a ET or an apprentice ? I really want to get my foot in the door in the Electrical trade
> ...


How long have you been part of IBEW?


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

In la go to ABC la Ventura.
Get into helix and bust your ass and get rich.
First years start around 22 right now

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Electrozappo said:


> In la go to ABC la Ventura.
> Get into helix and bust your ass and get rich.
> First years start around 22 right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


I live in the San Joaquin Valley in California. I wouldn’t mind relocating as long as i can get my foot in the door


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

BVal24 said:


> Oh damn that’s what’s up! Hows the entry test for the IBEW? I just applied for WECA first. I do want to apply for the Union but i just need to gather my Hs transcripts!


the entry exam for local 11 ( los angeles) reading comprehension, algebra and mechanical aptitude.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

BVal24 said:


> How long have you been part of IBEW?


2 years


----------



## BVal24 (Jan 3, 2018)

M.A.R said:


> BVal24 said:
> 
> 
> > How long have you been part of IBEW?
> ...


That’s incredible!! How is the trade treating so far ?


----------

